# What To Do?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

As some know, I am restoring a vintage Vespa, this:-










But it's now in a million bits and I am suffering from scooter withdrawal  I've seen one on Ebay that'll do me for a few months, it's local too so I sent the guy a few questions. when he replied it dawned on me that I used to own it. I want to meet him and do a deal but in his ad he says that he bought the scooter for Â£xxxx 16 months ago, the trouble is, he did not. I know this because I sold it to him....... for 25% less than that figure :lol: A bit awkward, obviously he'll recognise me if we meet, then we both know he is not straight, not sure how to approach it.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I would be straight with him. You could say that you understand that he might want to say he paid more in the ad, but you are the one guy in the world that knows different. Say you are interested but he will have to do you a price based on what you know.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

MarkF said:


> But it's now in a million bits and I am suffering from scooter withdrawal


 :rofl:

Contact him, explain who you are, then offer to take it back for what he paid you...minus a "restocking fee".


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That looks nice....I want a scooter.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I want a scooter.


I`ve heard of a guy whose got a vintage Vespa in a million bits, he might be willing to swap for a Zeno Explorer


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I want a scooter.
> ...


What a comedian you are Mac :bb:

By the time it is finished I will have spent enough to buy a new *Rolex* Explorer


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If you ride it on the pavement at night Mark in Manchester near me and without lights I'll smash yer face in!!!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

:lol: Brilliant you couldn't make it up... You could wear a mustache... Or like superman have a bit of spectacles jiggery pokery


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

It'll be embarrasing for him, not you. He'll be totally wrong footed, and you'll have the psychological upper hand.

Make an appointment to view it, and take it from there.

He can ask what he wants for it, but as everyone is skint after Xmas, and the effects of the credit crunch seem to be hitting hard, he's probably expecting to be knocked right down on the price.

Who knows, it might be in a far better (or worse) state since you sold it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

catflem said:


> It'll be embarrasing for him, not you. He'll be totally wrong footed, and you'll have the psychological upper hand.


It's the psychological aspect that bothers me, I'd be embarrassed for him, plus, I just know he'd go defensive. I am going to leave it, thinking back, he was weird.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

He must have been a Mod  :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> He must have been a Mod  :lol:


Griff, he was nuts, he must have been 30-35 years old but he brought his mum and dad to my house to buy the scooter.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloody hell!!!

I'd be bringing my mum and dad if I was coming to your house!!!!  :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > He must have been a Mod  :lol:
> ...


He didn't use the word 'bitty' at any point, did he? :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

catflem said:


> he's probably expecting to be knocked right down on the price.


Yep and probably really expects what he paid you for it. I don't see the problem either way Mark, just turn up offer him what you want to pay and then its up to him. Must admit if I was the seller and that happened I'd just laugh and give you the price I bought it off you for.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't use the word 'bitty' at any point, did he? :lol:
> ...


Thought about this and I have no idea what "bitty" is and why it should be funny, what am I missing? :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's from "Little Britain" Mark, knowing you i doubt you'd waste your time looking for it on youtube.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> it's from "Little Britain" Mark, knowing you i doubt you'd waste your time looking for it on youtube.


Oh, never seen it


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got a can of petrol and a match to help you out :lol: only kidding i have always fancied a Vespa Ape for the crack


----------

